# Richmond Virginia Sightseeing



## Miss Marty (Dec 25, 2015)

*
Virginia State Capital ~ E Broad St ~ Historic Richmond, Virginia*

is free to the public and is located near I-95, Valentine Museum,
Riverview and Hollywood Cemetery not far from the James River.

The Capitol building is open to visitors Monday through Saturday 8:00 a.m. to 5:00 p.m. and on Sundays from 1:00 p.m. to 5:00 p.m.

Public Entrance: Commercial tour groups, school groups and the general public enter the restored and expanded Capitol from a new entrance plaza near 10th and Bank streets.

Dining:
In the new Capitol Extension is a cafe, open to the public, Monday through Friday from 8:30 p.m. to 3:00 p.m. 

The Virginia Shop at the Capitol is open to the public in the new extension. 

Parking:
Pay parking lots and decks are nearby on 
8th and Grace St & 7th and Marshall Streets. 

Handicap Parking: 
Private vehicles with handicap plates are able to park and unload passengers on Bank St near the new public entrance. 

There is no public parking on the Capitol Square grounds.

http://virginiacapitol.gov/virtualtours/


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 26, 2015)

*Richmond ~ Commonwealth of Virginia*

*
Virginia’s Executive Mansion*

home to Virginia’s governors since 1813, and the oldest governor’s residence in the country still used for its original purpose. 

The mansion is located within the gates of Capitol Square, a park like area that includes the Virginia State Capitol building designed by Thomas Jefferson, a Bell Tower dating from 1824, and other state government buildings.

_Tours are Free to the public_
Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday
10:00 - 12:00 p.m. and 2:00 - 4:00 p.m.
Tours last approximately 30 minutes.

Reservations can be made by calling the 
Executive Mansion at 804-371-2642

NOTE: The Mansion is closed 
to the public on weekends.

https://executivemansion.virginia.gov/


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 26, 2015)

*Montpelier ~ Orange Virginia ~  Not far from Richmond*

*
James & Dolley Madison
Montpelier Estate *

Is ocated 4 miles south of Orange,
off Constitution Highway in 
Montpelier Station, Virginia

www.montpelier.org

_We toured James & Dolley Madison`s Montpelier Estate
and grounds on a beautiful spring day in March 2011. _


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 26, 2015)

*Gardens and  Holiday Lights*

*
Lewis Ginter Botanical Garden*
1800 Lakeside Avenue
Richmond, Virginia 23228

The Garden is open 
daily 9 a.m. - 5 p.m.

Special Event 

Dominion GardenFest of Lights 
is a holiday tradition featuring more than 
a half million lights, botanical decorations, 
trains, holiday activities & more. 

Late Nov to January 11, 2016 
Nightly from 5 to 10 p.m
Ticket Pricing $12 adults 
$11 seniors (age 55+)


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 8, 2016)

*Historic Garden Week in Virginia*

*
April 23-30, 2016*

Springtime in Richmond Virginia 
begins with Historic Garden Week in Virginia 
when visitors are welcomed to more than 250 
of Virginia's most beautiful gardens, homes 
and historic landmarks. 

For more information visit 
www. vagardenweek .org


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 8, 2016)

*The Valentine Richmond History Center*

Located Two Blocks from The Capital in Richmond Virginia 

1812 John Wickham House Guided Tour
Listed as a National Historic Landmark

Guided tours of the first and second floors of the house 
are offered with admission to the Valentine.

One-day admission to the Valentine exhibition galleries, the Edward V. Valentine Sculpture Studio, and the 1812 John Wickham House:

Adults: $10
Senior (55+): $8

Parking is available in the Valentine's lot, accessible from 10th Street between E. Marshall and E. Clay. Please check in with the parking attendant and ask reception to validate your parking before leaving the Valentine.

Sally Bell's Kitchen, at The Valentine Richmond History Center
The cafe is located in the garden of the Wickham House at the Valentine.

The Valentine First Freedom Center, located on the corner of South 14th & Cary Streets, in historic Shockoe Slip, Richmond, Virginia  is free and open to the public.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks for sharing this information. When staying in Williamsburg,VA this is a good day for a tourist to see the Capital of Virginia.


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 10, 2016)

*Norfolk Notanical Garden Virginia*

East Coast Premiere - Special Event 

The Garden is open for LanternAsia 
March 5-April 30 from 9am to 9pm.

Garden Hours
May 1 – Oct 15 9:00 am – 7:00 pm: 

http://norfolkbotanicalgarden.org/


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 10, 2016)

*Historic Garden Week Guidebook*

Online 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6zT_IFsp_M2bnZvRUpjUkdBY3M/view?pref=2&pli=1


The full-color Virginia Historic Garden Week 128 page Guidebook provides in-depth descriptions of  nearly 250 of Virginia's most beautiful gardens, homes, historic landmarks, museums and places of interest.


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 15, 2017)

*Historic Garden Week in Virginia

April 22-29,2017 *

Springtime in Virginia 

For more information visit 
www. vagardenweek .org


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 16, 2017)

*VMFA*

Virginia Museum of Fine Arts
200 N. Boulevard
Richmond, Virginia 23220

Admission to permanent collection galleries is always free.
The cost for special exhibitions and programs varies.

_Fabergé Revealed,_ _Tiffany_
_Cafe and Museum Gift Shop_

Fantastic Museum and Educational
Website with Audio & Virtual Tours

https://vmfa.museum

VMFA Parking Deck: Nonmembers $5 day
(entrance at Sheppard St and Stuart Ave)


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 17, 2017)

*VHS*

Virginia Historical Society
428 N Boulevard
Richmond, VA 23220

Galleries and Museum Shop

Free Admission and Free Parking
The cost for special exhibitions and programs varies

Be sure to check out (online)
The Story of Virginia - Digital Timeframe
Educational Videos For Teachers/Students

http://www.vahistorical.org/


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 17, 2017)

*SMV*

Science Museum of Virginia
2500 West Broad Street
Richmond, VA 23220
804.864.1400

From I-95, take the Boulevard exit 78, bear right onto Boulevard and follow to West Broad Street (US 250), the 4th traffic light. Turn left onto West Broad Street and travel for two blocks; the Museum is on your left-hand side. (Next to The Children’s Museum of Richmond)

Tuesday - Saturday | 9:30 am - 5 pm
Sunday | 11:30 am - 5 pm

Seniors 60 + Exhibit and Dome $17

There is ample _free parking_ at the Museum.

http://www.smv.org/


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 19, 2017)

*DIRECTIONS TO RICHMOND*

There are three ways to get to Richmond
from the Washington DC & BWI MD area.

The main route would be Interstate I-95
followed by either the Richmond Turnpike
Route 301 South or Route 1 South.

Each of these roads cross Virginia Route 30
in the area of Kings Dominion in Doswell VA.

Then Virginia Route 54 around Ashland VA
Traveling Southbound on I-95 (its) exit 92.

A few miles down Route 1 and/or I-95
at exit 89 you can get off on Route 802
to stop & visit Bass Pro Shops (Rt 782)

All three roads meet and cross I-295
then Parham Road and then I-64

Lewis Ginter Botanical Gardens
is between Parham Rd & I-64.

Once you are south of 195, I-95/I-64
split you will be in the Museum area.

Here you will find the following...

Virginia Museum of Fine Arts
Virginia Historical Society
Science Museum of Virginia

Historic Hollywood Cemetery
and Maymont in also nearby.

The Virginia State Capital and Virginia’s Executive Mansion home to Virginia’s governors since 1813 are located off E Broad St in Downtown Richmond just off Interstate I-95 exit 74

In the U.S. state of Virginia, _Interstate 64_ runs east–west through the middle of the state from West Virginia to the Hampton Roads region of Virginia, a total of 298 miles


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 19, 2017)

*VIRGINIA REST AREAS *


*I-95  Ladysmith  *

Interstate 95 South at mile marker 107
Interstate 95 North at mile marker 108
Open 24 hours a day, 365 days a year.

*I-64 New Kent *

Interstate I-64 East at mile marker 213
Interstate 64 West at mile marker 213
Open 24 hours per day, 365 days a year.


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 20, 2017)

*CITY OF RICHMOND PARKING *

The City utilizes Pay-by-Plate on its solar powered pay stations. Those using pay stations can enter their license plate number directly into the machine when they pay. (Cash, Credit or Debit Card) The system will save the information for parking enforcement officers. Motorists can also extend the time on the pay station by mobile text message.


Note:
Youtube Video doesn`t mention anything
about Handicap Parking Spaces/Meters


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 25, 2017)

*Publix Supermarket Stores are Coming Soon* 
*to The Great Commonwealth of Virginia.*


*The Village Shopping Center*
7035 Three Chopt Rd
Richmond, VA 23226

*Harbour Point Shopping Center*
13700 Hull Street Rd
Midlothian, VA 23112

*Richmond Shopping Center*
3522 W Cary St
Richmond, VA 23221

*Short Pump Crossing Shopping Center*
3460 Pump Rd
Henrico, VA 23233

*Westpark Shopping Center*
9645 W Broad St
Glen Allen, VA 23060

*The Shoppes at Crossridge*
10250 Staples Mill Rd
Glen Allen, VA 23060

*Nuckols Place*
5400 Wyndham Forest Dr
Glen Allen, VA 23059

*Virginia Center Marketplace*
10150 Brook Rd
Glen Allen, VA 23059

*White Oak Village*
4591 S Laburnum Ave
Richmond, VA 23231

*Brandy Creek Commons*
Mechanicsville Turnpike & Brandy Creek Rd
Mechanicsville, VA 23111

*Colonial Square Shopping Center*
3107 Blvd
Colonial Heights, VA 23834

*Cosner’s Corner*
SEC Route 1 & Spotsylvania Pkwy
Fredricksburg, VA 22407

*Wegmans opened its second Richmond store in 2016*


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 2, 2018)

*
Historic Garden Week in Virginia

April 21-28, 2018 *

Springtime in Virginia 

For more information visit 
www. vagardenweek .org


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 4, 2018)

Anyone been to the ...

*The Richmond Railroad Museum
*
102 Hull Street, Richmond VA 23224

In downtown Richmond at the south end of the 14th Street (Mayo) bridge 
_Free parking_  available on site next to the station!

DIRECTIONS

From I-95 in all directions: Exit #73 for Maury Street. At the light bear right on Maury, go two blocks, turn left on 2nd.. Proceed three blocks to Hull Street. Turn right . Museum on the right. Parking within fence on north side.

Hours of Operation

The Museum's Hours of Operation 
Saturday 11-4 and Sunday 1-4
(excluding major holidays)

http://richmondrailroadmuseum.org/


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 8, 2018)

*
JAMES MONROE 

Highland - Ash Lawn *

Experience Highland, the official residence
of fifth President James Monroe and his wife,
Elizabeth Kortright Monroe, from 1799 to 1823

Explore the House and Grounds

The estate’s mature Boxwood Gardens, planted over a century ago, are graced by a magnificent white oak. Still standing from Monroe’s day, this majestic “witness tree” is twenty feet in circumference.

Many of the deciduous trees around the house and formal gardens are white ash trees. These regal residents line the estate’s scenic entrance way, and stretch across the northwest lawn toward a ridge along Carter’s Mountain and Highland’s boundary.


April through October (Last tour 5 pm)
Hours - 9:00 a.m. to 6:00 p.m. (Fee)

Richmond to Charlottesville Virginina
I-64 West - About 70 miles - 1 hour

Massanutten to Charlottesville 1 hour

Near Historic Michie Tavern Museum
and Thomas Jefferson’s Monticello.


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 19, 2018)

*DIRECTIONS  From: MASSANUTTEN
To..  James Monroe - Highland in VA*

Travel time: 1 h 15 min (54.0 mi) via 
US-33 E Spotswood Trail and US-29 S

From Massanutten - Resort Drive

Turn left onto US-33 E/Spotswood Trail
25.5 mi - Then Turn right onto US-29 S

Continue straight to stay on US-29 S
11.5 mi Keep left to stay on US-29 S

Merge onto US-250 W/US-29 S via ramp 
to I-64 Lynchburg - Staunton - Richmond
Continue to follow US-29 S  4.1 mi

Take the exit onto I-64 E 
toward Richmond 3.6 mi

Take exit 121A to merge onto VA-20 S
Scottsville Rd toward Scottsville
Merge onto VA-20 S/Scottsville Rd

Turn left onto VA-53 E 3.2 mi

Turn right onto James Monroe Pkwy
Turn right onto Ashlawn-Highland Dr
Destination will be on the right

James Monroe - Highland 
2050 James Monroe Pkwy
Charlottesville, VA 22902

Anyone going to Highland in mid May?


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 26, 2018)

_
*Special Exhibitions*

WW1 America - Exhibit _
now until July 29, 2018

The largest traveling exhibition about
the Great War at its only scheduled
stop on the east coast! Richmond VA

Through the generosity of The Boeing Company,
_Admission is *free* for_ _veterans and active duty
military and their families_. (Order tickets online)

Virginia Museum of History & Culture
428 N Boulevard, Richmond Virginia 23220


----------



## Miss Marty (May 4, 2018)

*
Anyone been to a Capital One Café ?

Capital One Café in Short Pump Town Center
Banking - ATM - Free WiFi - Peet's Coffee *

11800 W. Broad Street
Richmond, Virginia 23233

Phone (804) 655-4541

Mon - Sat : 9:30 AM — 9 PM
Sunday : 11 AM — 6 PM

*Between I-64 and Rt 250
Near Interstate 295 East 
*
* Located near Cabela and Wegmans
Lowes and Walmart SuperCenter etc.

*(Changing the way people bank)*


----------



## Miss Marty (May 8, 2018)

*
HOLLYWOOD CEMETERY *

Hollywood Cemetery, a national treasure
located 412 S. Cherry St.  Richmond, Va.
with views of the beautiful James River
is open to the public from 8 am - 6 pm.

Hollywood has been a fully-operational cemetery since the 19th century. It serves as the final resting place for two American presidents, six Virginia governors, two Supreme Court justices, twenty-two Confederate generals and thousands of Confederate soldiers

Today, Hollywood Cemetery ranks as the second most - visited
cemetery in the nation, right behind Arlington National Cemetery

Directions: from
I-64 --- I-95 S
Pass - Route 250 Broad Street
Take East Canal Street or the
Downtown Expressway 195 Toll Rd
Exit - Route 301 S Belvidere Street
Right on Idlewood Ave
Left on S Cherry Street

www. hollywoodcemetery .org


----------



## Miss Marty (May 19, 2018)

May 18, 2018 ~ Friday Afternoon

Visited Historic
Hollywood Cemetery
Richmond, Virginia

The weather was humid and cloudy
 with an occasional sprinkle or two.

We stopped at  
The confederate section,
The iron dog, the gravesite
of J.E.B. Stuart, Fitzhugh Lee and
Jefferson Davis, Presidential Circle
(currently under re-construction)

The cemetery is located on a hillside
along the river with a beautiful view
of the Richmond Skyline.

The cemetery is near I-64 and I-95
in a residential area off Rotute 301

Tips:

Be sure to stop by the office to
purchase a detailed map $1.00

Two air conditioned restrooms
are located on the lower level in
the rear of the  building.

Follow the Blue Line
to tour the cemetery.

There is a patio to sit and relax with
views of the cemetery and river.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 21, 2018)

*FREE FOURTH OF JULY*

Lewis Ginter Botanical Garden
1800 Lakeside Avenue
Richmond, Virginia 23228

FREE Admission to the Garden on Wednesday, July 4, 2018
_all day 9 am–5 pm This is daytime event only; no Fireworks. 
Open RAIN or SHINE. _Sponsored by CarMax

http://www.lewisginter.org/event/carmax-free-fourth-of-july/


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 24, 2018)

Plantations near Richmond

James River Plantations along Virginia's
scenic Route 5 in Charles City County.

http://www.jamesriverplantations.org/


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 20, 2018)

Richmond Virginia Sightseeing

20 of the Richmond region’s historic sites
will offer visitors a “passport” to time-travel
during a special admission-free weekend,
September 22-23, 2018

Participating sites include:

Agecroft Hall & Gardens
The American Civil War Museum – Museum & White
House of the Confederacy
The American Civil War Museum – Historic Tredegar

The Branch Museum of Architecture and Design
Chesterfield County Museum and 1892 Historic Jail
Chimborazo Medical Museum (Richmond National Battlefield Park)
Clarke-Palmore House
Courtney Road Service Station

Dabbs House Museum
Deep Run Schoolhouse
Historic St. John’s Church
The John Marshall House
The Edgar Allan Poe Museum

Maggie L. Walker National Historic Site
Maymont
Meadow Farm Museum at Crump Park
The Valentine and the 1812 Wickham House
The Valentine First Freedom Center
Virginia Randolph Museum
Wilton House Museum

https://www.virginia.org/listings/Events/TimeTravelersFreeAdmissionWeekend/


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 14, 2018)

*Virginia Department of Historic Resources' *
*historical highway markers Audio Tours *

Now you can listen to Audio Tours during 
your journey through Virginia or at home

The Virginia Historical Highway Markers Program began in 1927, and was the first to be established in the country. It rapidly became a very popular way to learn more about the state's diverse history

*Welcome to Virginia's Capital Trail Audio Tour*
https://izi.travel/en/f639-virginia-capital-trail-official-historical-highway-markers-audio-tour/en

*Virginia Historical Highway Markers along I-95 *
https://izi.travel/en/6427-virginia-historical-highway-markers-along-i-95/en


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 22, 2018)

*Visit Historic Virginia*

10 New State Historical Highway Markers Approved in December

_New markers cover topics in the counties of _
_Appomattox, Chesterfield, Fairfax, Lunenburg, _
_and Prince William; and the cities of Lynchburg, _
_Petersburg, Richmond and Virginia Beach Virginia_

13 Sites Added to the Virginia 
Landmarks Register in December

DHR Announces $1.1 Million in 2018 
Virginia Battlefield Preservation Grants

Civil War and colonial and Revolutionary War-era 
Heritage tourism are important to Virginia’s economy.

Learn more about Virginia online  @ The
Virginia Department of Historic Resources

https://www.dhr.virginia.gov/


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 22, 2018)

*Are you planning a trip **to *
*Colonial Williamsburg VA.*

Here you’ll find a variety of materials for
teaching and learning American history

Colonial Williamsburg Education Resource Library
http://resourcelibrary.history.org/

Educators - Teacher Institute - 2019 Programs
http://history.org/history/teaching/tchsti.cfm/


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 21, 2019)

*2019

HISTORIC GARDEN WEEK IN VIRGINIA*

April 27- May 4, 2019.
House & Garden Tours

Each spring visitors are welcomed to over 250
of Virginia's most beautiful gardens, homes and
Historic Landmarks

* Tour ticket prices vary by location
and range from $25 to $55 per tour

www. vagardenweek .org

HGW2019 Guidebook 112 page pdf

https://www.vagardenweek.org/warehouse/fm/documents/HGW 2019 Guidebook/HGW19_Guidebook[web]3.6.pdf

Anyone going to Garden Week in Virginia, Colonial Williamsburg,
or the American Revolution Museum in Yorktown  in early May ?


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 17, 2019)

*Richmond Virginia Sightseeing*

Are you a fan of murals and public art 
but don't know where to find it all?

Spend a day or two checking out RVA awesome street art 
with over 100 walls painted by local and international artists

Welcome to 
The Richmond Mural Project 

Neighborhoods

Church Hill 
Shockoe 
Downtown
Monroe Ward 
Oregon Hill
The Fan 
Jackson Ward 
Museum District 
Carytown 
Northside 
Southside 

Check out the Richmond Mural Project website
to see images of most of the city's murals

https://richmondmuralproject.squarespace.com/murals-1

Hopefully we will be able to get over to Richmond 
during our next timeshare vacation to Williamsburg.


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 21, 2019)

.
Kings Dominion Winterfest near Richmond Virginia

Christmas -  The park shines bright with millions of
shimmering lights, 300-foot tree and lavish displays.

New Years Eve at Winterfest from 4 PM to 1 AM

https://www.kingsdominion.com/play/winterfest/

(An hours drive from Williamsburg VA Timeshares)


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 4, 2020)

*
Richmond Is Burning, Again - 2020 -  Many downtown businesses were damaged, Confederate monuments were covered in graffiti and  the United Daughters of the Confederacy headquarters  memorial hall burned during a weekend of outrage.

Richmond Mayor Levar Stoney announced plans to seek the removal of Confederate monuments along Monument Avenue, which include statues of Confederate President Jefferson Davis and Confederate Generals Stonewall Jackson and J.E.B. Stuart. Those statues sit on city land, (unlike the Robert E Lee statue,"which is on state property.

Stoney said he would introduce an ordinance
on July 1, 2020 to have the statues removed.

_Richmond_ is the _capital_ city of the Commonwealth of _Virginia_.
_Please Be Careful!  When Visiting the City of Richmond, Va._









						Richmond Is Burning, Again
					

Many downtown businesses were damaged, Confederate monuments were covered in graffiti and a Confederate memorial hall burned during a weekend of outrage.




					www.styleweekly.com


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 4, 2020)

*
June 4, 2020 Monument Removal
Governor of Virginia on Television

Virginia Democratic Governor  Ralph Northam announced plans Thursday, June 4 to remove one of the country’s most iconic monuments to the Confederacy, a statue of General Robert E. Lee  along Richmond’s prominent Monument Avenue,

The Robert E.Lee Monument was the _first_ and is the largest 
of Monument Avenue`s monuments in Richmond, Virginia.
* The completed statue was unveiled on May 29, 1890 *

Monument Avenue Preservation Society
National Register of Historic Places


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 7, 2020)

Miss Marty said:


> *
> June 4, 2020 Monument Removal
> Governor of Virginia on Television
> 
> ...


This should have been posted over in the good news thread.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 7, 2020)

Any Protesters or Demonstrators, black or white that vandalize 
or tear down  monuments & statues of  famous people in history 
are utterly disgraceful !

RICHMOND, Va. (AP) — A small group of demonstrators toppled a statue of a Confederate general in the former capital of the Confederacy late Saturday, following a day of largely peaceful protests in the Virginia city. The statue of Gen. Williams Carter Wickham was pulled from its pedestal in Monroe Park, June 6.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 7, 2020)

Rolitydr in Alabama 

Thank you for adding your personal opinions to this discussion


----------



## Eric B (Jun 8, 2020)

REMOVAL PUBLIC DISPLAYS OF THE CONFEDERATE BATTLE FLAG
					

R 052137Z JUN 20MARADMIN 331/20MSGID/GENADMIN/CMC WASHINGTON DC IL//SUBJ/REMOVAL PUBLIC DISPLAYS OF THE CONFEDERATE BATTLE FLAG//REF/A/DOC/CMC/20APR20//REF/B/DOC/DOD/20NOV15//AMPN/REF A IS COMMANDANT



					www.marines.mil


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 27, 2020)

~ Richmond is the capital city of the Commonwealth of Virginia ~

There are now 61,247 cases of the coronavirus in Virginia as of June 27.
as Properties damaged and Unrest Continues in the city of Richmond.

Please be careful traveling in and around  (RVA) Richmond Virginia
and along I-95, I-295 and I-64 as you travel on business or pleasure
to your timeshare vacation in nearby Williamsburg & Virginia Beach

_The time to travel safely will surely be here again,
but till then be careful, stay strong and stay safe. _
.


----------

